# fs 14-15" Clown Knife fish



## crystal (Apr 27, 2010)

14-15 inch clown knife for sale, pellet fed, healthy and active. Needs a bigger home currantly in a 75 gallon. Will post picts when I find the camera cord. Asking $80.00 obo or will trade for male red devil or other cichlids


----------



## crystal (Apr 27, 2010)

*fs 14-15" Clown Knife Fish*

photos added


----------



## crystal (Apr 27, 2010)

*fs 14-15" clown knife*

Will also trade for other types of cichlids


----------



## crystal (Apr 27, 2010)

*Fs 14-15" clown Knife fish*

Gone Close thread


----------

